# Stena Harwich to the Hook - Boarding?



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Hi all,

About to book our crossing in September, and this is the first time we will be using Stena to the Hook (overnight).

I have heard that they allow boarding up to 2 1/2 hours before departure which I think is excellent to have a meal before retiring to the cabin.

HOWEVER...

I have also read a few 'reviews' where there have been 'complaints' from motorhome and caravan users that they were delayed on the quayside until half an hour before departure (11pm), which would be a bit late for an evening meal!!!!

A bit of a ball-ache when one has paid for the meal in advance......

Any experience of this by our intrepid travellers here???

Cheers
Carl & Flo


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

We went over on the overnight ferry at Easter and they left everyone waiting until the last min to get on board - cars and everything.

They also force you to book a cabin.

However on the return daytime ferry we did get on board much earlier.

Steve


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Been on here loads of times - next time is Sunday! Much depends on the loads; they have to get the cars on so that they unload first. If there are a lot if trucks then this usually means getting them on to deck 1 and other decks before they can safely load the cars. Usually on the night crossing they board between 2100 and 2130 for cars and vans. 

Daytime is nearly always board early which is useful.


----------

